# Let's Golf click = $4.99 Get It Now charge on your bill



## mugsy77 (Oct 13, 2011)

I saw that this happened to folks on Charge, and that is when you open the game you get a nice $4.99 charge on your Verizon bill. I got customer service to credit me the money, but boy was that BS of Verizon to pull...A warning to those who have clicked it. Might want to remove proper apk to avoid clicking...

10/02 7:44P Get It Now Download GAME Let's Golf 2 -- 4.99 4.99


----------



## bravozero (Sep 22, 2011)

Probably because somebody clicked on something they weren't supposed to and purchased the game by accident. I've opened that game on both the Charge, X2 and Bionic, no random $4.99 fees here.


----------



## mugsy77 (Oct 13, 2011)

/shrug I don't even have Get It Now on my cell. Maybe I did at the time(before root/rom), but I never used it. Odd...


----------



## thumper300zx (Oct 27, 2011)

bravozero said:


> Probably because somebody clicked on something they weren't supposed to and purchased the game by accident. I've opened that game on both the Charge, X2 and Bionic, no random $4.99 fees here.


Here's what happens -- LET'S GOLF 2 is a demo. You get to play 2 holes. After you play 2 holes about 10 times, you can no longer play.

There is then a button that says something to the effect of "BUY NOW!", right in the game. Ok, great! How much? Click on BUY NOW, and guess what -- you just bought it. It tells you you will see it billed to your Verizon account for $4.99. You just bought the game.

That's pretty much BS, if you ask me. There is no indication of price. There is no verification/confirmation screen.

Here is a link to another complaint about the process:

http://www.howardfor...2-game-question

Is the game worth $4.99? Yeah, probably. Would people buy it if they found out it was $4.99? Questionable -- some would, some wouldn't. Some people try to keep their app purchases under, say $1.99, and more likely go for free.

All the bloatware on the Droid Bionic is pretty frustrating. Unfortunately, they are preying on people that are a) unaware or







not willing to fight a $4.99 charge. They do stuff like this all the time and it's bad business...yet, phones have become a make-believe necessity (in many ways) so we just bend over and take it. They also make you wait until your bill is produced to remove the charge, claiming they 'can't see it' until it's on the bill. BS again.


----------

